# Valentine Scent Suggestions



## c.a.p. (Dec 27, 2010)

I was hoping I could get some suggestions for a "white" scent for Valentines soaps.  CP process, I'm using anise for black and peppermint for pink, but I need a scent that will go well with both, but that is colored white (cream actually).  The scents will not be mixed, but will be in separate batches by color. 

I only use EO's and would prefer reasonably priced ones.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## lsg (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you tried Rainbow Meadow's Essential Oil Blend calculator?


----------



## krissy (Dec 27, 2010)

Jasmine and/or Ylang Ylang. both are heady florals and are very pretty.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a lavender & vanilla cream that is out of this world (and I'm not even a lavender fan!) Make sure the vanilla you get won't turn your soap brown (you'll need an FO, I'm afraid...)


----------



## c.a.p. (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I only use eo's.  I've decided I'm going to leave the white heart unscented.  Thanks, again.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2011)

I think plain lavender eo would have been perfect.


----------



## c.a.p. (Jan 19, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> I think plain lavender eo would have been perfect.



Really?  Even with anise and peppermint?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2011)

I love lavender and peppermint together, so absolutely. One of my favorite combos! Not familiar with anise so you are on your own with that one. lol  good luck!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 21, 2011)

Lav and peppermint is my all time favorite scent!  And people love it.  Even those that don't like lavender.

And I recently did a lav and anise combo.  Loved it.


----------

